

System Strings: iOS and OS X strings localized in 34 languages - oleganza
http://oleganza.com/systemstrings.html

======
pelle
Just bought it. I figured for 1.99 it's worth a gamble. I can say it's quite
useful for a lot of little words and error messages that you use repeatedly.
It also oddly contains music genres such as Acid Jazz.

In some ways I think I'd prefer a bunch of json or csv files that I could
programmatically access. But I'd say it's worth $1.99.

For a not quite as complete, yet good repo checkout theRails I18N repo which
contains them all in yaml

<https://github.com/svenfuchs/rails-i18n>

See Danish translation for example
[https://github.com/svenfuchs/rails-i18n/blob/master/rails/lo...](https://github.com/svenfuchs/rails-i18n/blob/master/rails/locale/da.yml)

~~~
w1ntermute
> It also oddly contains music genres such as Acid Jazz.

Likely comes from iTunes.

------
hinathan
Nitpicking, but on my Safari 6 this page doesn't render properly because I
have 'Default' encoding selected. The page is authored as UTF-8 but doesn't
declare that in the content-type header, doctype, or a meta tag.

~~~
oleganza
Thanks, always forget about this one. Fixed.

------
btn
The description isn't very detailed, but where do these strings come from, and
what's the licence for using them?

~~~
onetwothreefour
These are just a dump of the _.lproj/_.strings on an OS X/iOS system. So
technically, Apple owns the copyright on them, and this app is merely
presenting them for educational purposes. Also, the licensing is dubious at
best.

~~~
dchest
Microsoft provides standardized terminology collection in different languages,
which is useful for UI translators <http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-
US/Terminology.aspx> (e.g. it's useful to know whether Microsoft translates
"Start" button to Russian as "Старт" or "Пуск" -- without knowing the exact
term, most translators will probably choose the former, while MS uses the
latter).

I guess this app wants to provide similar collection, but for Apple's
terminology.

------
jkubicek
I loved GitBox, so I'm more then willing to give this app the $2 benefit of
the doubt, but the AppStore description doesn't do a great job describing what
the app does. It's a list of common app phrases and terms in different
languages, but does it localize your apps for you, or do you have to copy and
paste the words out of the app?

~~~
oleganza
It does not manage Localizable.strings (yet), but copy-paste is fairly
efficient. It makes a copy of a complete line in .strings format: "key" =
"value";

------
kevinh
I think having a few samples of some strings (maybe "ok", "cancel", and a more
complex string) would increase the number of purchasers. As it is now, I have
no idea of the quality of the translation or even what languages are
supported.

Other than that, looks like it could be useful.

~~~
oleganza
Thanks for the comment. I've added a list of languages and some sample
localizations in the app description.

~~~
kevinh
Looks great. You've chosen some nice samples (like showing that format
specifiers are handled).

------
zachwill
Nice price point. I thought about going ahead and trying to get these myself,
but it's hard not to just hand over the $2 and call it done.

Also, really like the simplicity of the interface. Can tell you took some time
making a tool a developer would want.

------
jayfuerstenberg
Bought. Totally worth $10 imho.

